# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Police appeal following thefts

## Nwicker60

Computer and generator stolen in local crimes

THIEVES got away with a diagnostic computer in a raid on a Thurso garage.
The theft, at Dunnets, occurred between September 8 and 12.  The computer is extremely valuable and anyone who can help police with their inquiries is asked to contact officers on Thurso 893222 or through the Crimestoppers, anonymously, on 0800 555.
Officers would also appreciate assistance on another crime.  It involved the theft of a Honda 2500 petrol generator, approximately 2.5 x 2.5ft, red in colour and partially rusted. It was removed  from the Janetstown area, between July 28 and July 29. between 28 July 2011 and 29 July. 2

 











t-.

----------

